# DSiWareHax FINAL



## Another World (Aug 26, 2011)

After 2 years of searching, an exploit was discovered for the USA and EUR/AU game, Sudoku, by EA. Only a few hundred people were able to benefit from this exploitable DSi-Ware before it was removed, patched, and then rereleased. When DSi-Ware is exploited it offers a unique situation. Not only is DSi-Mode unlocked (more RAM, faster CPU) but so is access to the SD card. Thanks to the current development library update, Homebrew can save to the SD card, as demonstrated by the recent updates to DS Doom.

The DSiWareHax (the injector) has once again been updated to what is being called its "final" release. Three new DSi-Ware titles are now fully exploitable, allowing for DSi-Mode execution. These new titles are Guitar Rock Tour by Gameloft (USA, EUR, AU), Legends of Exidia by Gameloft (USA, EUR, AU, JP), and Fieldrunners by Subatomic Studios (USA, EUR, AU). 

This update comes with a catch! If you currently do not have one of the 4 exploitable titles you will not be able to get them. In order to buy and download the titles you will need to be on DSi firmware v1.4.3. In order to move the exploited title from the SD card to NAND (so it can be used) you will need to be on DSi firmware v1.4.1. 

Being able to run DSi-mode Homebrew directly from the DSi menu is an extremely pleasant experience, hands-down it beats having to carry around the iEvo and its problematic DSi-mode exploit attempt. Sadly, only a small handful of users will benefit from this injector update. If you happen to have the files, be sure to read up on how to inject the exploit and then how to make use of it.

Get in on the on-going discussion via the link below. Let us know if you have one of the exploits and if you intend to use it with Homebrew or ROMs.



			
				What to do said:
			
		

> *Sudokuhax:*
> • After launching Sudoku, press button A or touch screen at the Sudoku title screen, to execute the exploit and run /boot.nds.
> *Grtpwn:*
> • After launching Guitar Rock Tour, scroll down and goto High-Scores->Drums->Easy. Then the exploit will execute and load /boot.nds.
> ...








 Exploit Information





 Final DSiWareHax Blog Post





 On-Going Discussion


----------

